# Apache not starting. [SOLVED]

## justincataldo

I can't get apache to start.  :Sad:  I should probably mention that I am running ssh on ports 22 and 443. How do I get apache to ignore the https thing and just start?!?

```

aria ~ # nmap aria

Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-09-28 09:52 EST

Interesting ports on aria (127.0.0.1):

Not shown: 1689 closed ports

PORT     STATE SERVICE

22/tcp   open  ssh

25/tcp   open  smtp

139/tcp  open  netbios-ssn

443/tcp  open  https

445/tcp  open  microsoft-ds

3306/tcp open  mysql

5901/tcp open  vnc-1

6001/tcp open  X11:1

Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.183 seconds

aria ~ #

```

```
aria ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...

[Fri Sep 28 09:54:00 2007] [warn] module cgid_module is already loaded, skipping

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:443

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:443

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs                                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

aria ~ #

```

Last edited by justincataldo on Mon Oct 01, 2007 2:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## infinite1der

Remove the 'Listen 0.0.0.0:443' directive and set 'SSLEngine Off' in your conf.

--JamesT

----------

## justincataldo

I added the 'SSLEngine Off' to my /etc/apache/httpd.conf file and set the ServerName, but can't see any entry for 'Listen 0.0.0.0:443'

Where do I find that?

```
aria ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...

[Fri Sep 28 14:29:38 2007] [warn] module cgid_module is already loaded, skipping

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:443

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:443

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs                                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

aria ~ #

```

----------

## infinite1der

Check your vhost directives for listening on 443:

```

<VirtualHost *:443>

.

.

.

</VirtualHost>
```

----------

## justincataldo

I don't have any of those entries at all in my /etc/apache/httpd.conf file.

----------

## elgato319

Just remove "-D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST" from "APACHE2_OPTS=" in /etc/conf.d/apache2

----------

## justincataldo

That did it! Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

